# Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter



## Andre 69 (10. Okt. 2011)

HALLÖLE !!!
Ich hab schon mal nachgefragt, ob man nicht hieraus ein Fachbeitrag machen kann ????
Wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden habe, 
SIND DAS ZWEI PAAR SCHUHE !!!!
]===>ist bei einem Bodenfilter wichtig das Zusammenspiel zwischen Bodensubstrat ,Pflanzen und Bakterienansiedlungen an den Pflanzenwurzeln !!!
PFLANZEN STEHEN IM SUBSTRAT
In Kurzform:                 Wasser --->Substrat--->mechanischer Filter
                                   Bakkis--->chemischer Filter (Nitrat-Nitrit-Phophor usw)
                                   Pflanzen---->verwehrten das Ganze !!!!

Aber Wasser fliest DURCHdas Wurzel+Substrat--"Gemisch"

===> ist es bei einen Pflanzenfilter- Graben oder -Teich eigentlich so, das hier den Pflanzen Wasser aus dem Teich zum Nährstoffentzug bereitgestellt wird !!??????
Wasser fliest hier eher unter den Wurzeln vorbei !!??????
Pflanzen sind in Körben und meisst hängen die im Wasser

Wenn ich das dann richtig verstanden habe ????
Hier meine eigentliche Frage : 
Sind hierfür die gleichen Pflanzen geeignet ????
Wurzeln sind ja mal im fliesenden Wasser und mal auf fliesenden Wasser !!!
Mfg Andre

Ich hoffe mal ich konnte mich verständlich machen !!!


----------



## jochen (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar--Pflanzen-ODER-Bodenfilter*

Hi,



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal ich konnte mich verständlich machen !!!



öhm. ja...

versuche  zu antworten...




als *Bodenfilter* würde ich definieren...

ein Filter der speziell da ist um als Filtersubstrat den nitrifizierenden Bakterien zu dienen.

Die Pflanzen sind primär vorhanden um mit ihren Wurzeln das Filtersubstrat aufzulockern und im Form zu halten,
 um so den Bakterien ideale Voraussetzungen zu geben. 
Daher müssen diese Pflanzen nicht unbedingt Starkzehrer sein.


als* Pflanzenfilter* würde ich definieren...

eine richtig mit stark zehrenden Pflanzen bestückte Zone im Teich die gezielt durch flossen wird.
Hierbei sollen die Pflanzen die Aufgabe erfüllen das Nitrat direkt aus dem Teich zu ziehen, oder besser zehren, verwerten oder wie auch immer....


andere definieren diese beiden Systeme bestimmt anders, aber ein Denkanstoß könnte meine wenigen Zeilen wohl sein.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar--Pflanzen-ODER-Bodenfilter*

Hallo Andre, ich seh den Bodenfilter als Weiterentwicklung eines Pflanzenfilters.
Denn auch im Bodenfilter wird den Pflanzen ja Wasser zum Nährstoffentzug zur Verfügung gestellt, 
zusätzlich haben die Wurzeln die Aufgabe das Substrat durchgängig zu halten. 
Für eine hohe Effiziens ist es wichtig das das komplette Substrat gleichmäßig durchströmt wird. 
Der Übergang und die Effizienz ist (wie das Wasser  ) fliessend. - wohl deswegen werden die Begriffe gern vermischt verwendet und bezeichnen Filter fast gleicher Wirkungsweise. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Nabend !!
Genau das meinte ich !!!
Jochen


> um mit ihren Wurzeln das Filtersubstrat aufzulockern


oder
Wuzzel


> haben die Wurzeln die Aufgabe das Substrat durchgängig zu halten



Die PDF-Liste der Repo-pflanzen hab ich aus dem Forum hier ziemlich am Anfang schon auf mein PC gezogen !!! Ich hielt sie für wichtig !!
Wenn ich die beiden Aussagen hierzu interpretiere, heist das dann das ich wenigstens eine Pflanze im Bodenfilter brauche die ein Rhinzom hat ???
Rhinzome bohren sich ja überall durch !!! 
Durch eine Teichfolie wollen wir es nicht !!!! 
Aber hierfür nutzt man es dann schon !!!

ODER reichen hierfür auch die Wurzeln von __ Binsen , __ Seggen , Gräsern ???

Mfg Andre


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hi Andre, ich kenne Bodenfilter da waren Tomaten reingepflanzt, Du brauchst nicht zwingend ein Rhizom, allein dadurch das Wurzeln durchs Substrat wachsen und Du auch ab und an mal Pflanzen rausziehst und auslichtest wird doch das Substrat gelockert und mit dem Auslichten entfernst Du Mährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf. 
Das ist mein Verständnis eines Bodenfilters. 
Große Bodenfilter werden in der Tat mit __ Schilf u.ä. bewachsen. 
Mit Bodenfiltern kann man die Sche**** ganzer Siedlungen klären. Siehe www.bodenfilter.de 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

wieso sollten sich Rhizome überall durch bohren? Rhizome sind per Definition umgewandelte Sprossachsen der Pflanze, die horizontal im Boden wachsen und das Überdauerungsorgan der Staude darstellen. Das ist überhaupt keine Aussage darüber ob das Rhizom hart oder weich ist. Die meisten Rhizome sind nicht in der Lage sich durch eine Folie zu bohren. Auch Unterwasserpflanzen wie die Laichkräuter haben schließlich Rhizome. Wenn man alle Rhizome aus einem Folienteich verbannen wollte, dann blieben nur noch __ Wasserlinsen und andere Schwimmpflanzen übrig.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Tag !!
OK hab ich wohl doch zu stark veralgemeinert,
Ich meinte  hier die Rhinzome des __ Schilf´s, die hier in Verbindung mit einen Folienteich immer genannt werden !!! Ich will bei mir ein Bodenfilter anlegen und will halt wissen ob man die Pflanzen mit DIESEN Rhinzomen hierfür UNBEDINGT braucht ??? Dies wäre dann für die Konstruktion (Folie oder GFK-Teich und Mörtelwannen) wichtig !!! und dann halt eine gute Pflanzenmischung dafür !! Ich hab halt das so verstanden , das man eben DIESE Rhinzome für einen Bodenfilter (deren Eigenschaften) braucht .
Ich hab bei meinen __ Taglilien auch so etwas gesehen, weis bloss nicht ob das jetzt dann eben eher die weichen Rhinzome sind ???Wenn es denn überhaupt welche sind ??? Und ob vielleicht solche die "Bohrfunktion" übernehmen könnten ??
GIBT ES EINEN UNTERSCHIED BEI DEN PFLANZEN eines Bodenfilter oder Pflanzenfilter?? 
BF ist ja irgendwie auch ein PF mit weiter reichender Funktion !!   ODER ??? 
Mfg Andre


----------



## Plätscher (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo Andre,

die Frage der Bepflanözung richtet sich nach der art des Teiches den du filtern willst. Hast du z.B. einen Koiteich mit geringem Pflanzenbewuchs, dann ist es angebracht starkzehrende Pflanzen einzusetzen um Nährstoffe aus dem System zu bekommen. 
Ist der Teich ordentlich mit Pflanzen bestückt dann ist nur das Wurzelwachstum von Interesse, starkzehrende Pflanzen können dann sogar kontraproduktiv sein, es werden zuviele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser gezogen mit der Folge das die Teichpflanzen wg. Nährstoffmangels kümmern.


----------



## jochen (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

den grössten Bodenfilter den ich bisher besichtigen konnte und der sehr effektiv funktioniert,
ist der, eines relativ großen Freizeitparkes in Franken.
Dieser Bodenfilter schafft es nach einer mechanischen Vorfilterung den Massenanfall an Stickstoff biologisch umzuwandeln, ohne bisherige Probleme.

Hier wird die Bepflanzung so gestaltet, das die verschiedenen Pflanzen, Wurzeln bilden die verschieden lang werden, und dadurch jede "Ecke" des Substrates zu erreichen.
Wenn man die dann noch richtig gruppiert, wird somit das Substratvolumen aerob gehalten, dadurch bildet sich dann eine ideale Nitrifikation am Substrat der Pflanzen.
Ich denke das Substrat war dort Lava, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.
Starkzehrende Pflanzen ist bei diesem System kein muss, aber sicherlich auch kein Nachteil..., wie geschrieben die Priorität der Pflanzen liegt darin, das ihre Wurzeln das Substrat "locker" halten.

Gruss,
jochen.


----------



## karsten. (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo

eigentlich wollte ich ich raushalten 

das ist doch Haarspalterei 
vor allem wenn alles so durcheinander geht.

erstmal die Begriffe Pflanzenfilter , Bodenfilter , bewachsener Bodenfilter sind nicht geschützt und es gibt zig Bauformen


richtig wissenschaftlich erforscht sind die Anlagen für häusliches Abwasser und daraus müssen wir zehren.




> *Definition und Abgrenzung des Begriffs der Pflanzenkläranlage*
> Da die existierenden Systeme und ihre Konzepte sich sehr stark voneinander unterscheiden, ist eine exakte, einheitliche Definition schwer zu finden. Der deutsche Begriff der Pflanzenkläranlage ist terminologisch fraglich (Wissing und Hofmann, 2002) und daher für die hier vorliegende Arbeit genau einzugrenzen. Im allgemeinen wird unter einer Pflanzenkläranlage eine Abwasserreinigungsanlage verstanden, die als Hauptreinigungsstufe *ein mit Bodenmaterial gefülltes, zum Untergrund abgedichtetes und bepflanztes Becken aufweist*. Einrichtungen zur Zuleitung, Verteilung und Ableitung des Abwassers, zur mechanischen Vorreinigung und zur
> Anlagensteuerung sind weitere wesentliche Anlagenbestandteile (Institut für Siedlungswasserbau, Industriewasserwirtschaft und Gewässerschutz, 2007).
> Im Internationalen Sprachgebrauch werden Pflanzenkläranlagen im Allgemeinen „constructed wetlands“ (CW) oder „artificial wetlands“ genannt in Anlehnung an die als Vorbilder dienenden Feuchtgebiete (eng. wetlands) (Kadlec und Wallace, 2009).
> ...



wenn ich zu "klärendes" Wasser eines besetzten Gartenteiches durch ein Kiesbett leite bleiben natürlich feste Stoffe auch mal hängen und natürlich bildet sich auf allen Oberflächen ein Biofilm der u.a. nitrifizierende Bakterien enthält. 

was für eine Gülle wollt Ihr denn durch die Filter schicken 

Feststoffe sollten vorher durch Siebe Vliese Zyklone oder Absetzen separiert werden .

immer wieder lese ich die Mär von den Wurzeln oder noch gefährlicher den Rizomen die den Filter immer wieder aufwühlen und durchlässig halten .

toll

wenn Wurzeln ,von was auch immer, in den Bodenkörper wachsen machen Sie Ihn erst mal dichter das kann bis zur völligen Kolmation führen .

deshalb sind Planzenfilter im Abwasserbereich sehr groß , mit sehr groben Substrat und mit einem Wasserüberstand als Notlauf angelegt. 
Sehr groß ,damit auf Jahre Reseven im Durchlass bleiben und Teile der Filter bei Bedarf regeneriert werden können . 
Deshalb plädiere ich auch immer für einen modularen Aufbau z.B. mit Baumschulkisten

Wenn die Repopflanzen sich entwickeln und ausbreiten und Wurzelteile absterben dann wird wieder mal was frei. 

Repopflanzen so hat man die Sumpfpflanzen genannt die u.a. Sauerstoff in Ihr Wurzelsystem leiten und _in der Rhizosphäre mit Bakterien und Pilzen ein Milieu schaffen das die eigentliche Abbauleistung vollbringt_ und die Nährstoffe in die Pflanzen einlagert verbaut veratmet . 


> Der Sauerstoffeintrag fördert den mikrobiellen Abbau organischer Substanz durch aerophile Bakterien, welche in großer Menge an den Wurzelhaaren des Schilfes siedeln.


 wiki __ Schilf
Wenn man dieses Milieu nicht hinbringt hat man eine Oberfläche wie in einem Patronenfilter nur nicht aus Patronen  sondern aus Steinen . 
Nix weiter . geht auch nur   nicht so gut 

zu googeln unter "rhizosphäre pflanzenfilter" und "Schilf"

Schilf (Phragmites australis) bringt da (erforschterweise) die besten Eregbnisse 
Sumpfiris und __ Binsen sind noch wichtige Repopflanzen 
viele andere Sumpfgräser und einwandernde Pflanzen können den Bodenkörper leicht verstopfen.

einige Bäume wie Erle und meist die mit dem Wort SUMPF..... davor können prima Stickstoff aufnehmen .

zur Durchströmung : alle Flüssigkeiten haben das Bestreben sich zu Mischen 
(Mischungsentropie Gibbskräfte usw.) 

dh. ob nun alle Bereiche ganz gleich durchströmt und ob von unten oder oben oder hoch und runter ist ziemlich egal 

ohne Verweildauer im Filter geht´s natürlich auch nicht .


und 

wenn ich mal Zeit hab , schreib ich auch so bunte Beiträge 

mfG

so ab Beitrag 24 mallesen


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo !!
Genau hierauf zielte meine Frage im wesentlichen ab !!!!
Zitat von Jochen


> Hier wird die Bepflanzung so gestaltet, das die verschiedenen Pflanzen, Wurzeln bilden die verschieden lang werden, und dadurch jede "Ecke" des Substrates zu erreichen


Also Welche Pflanzen in welcher Mischung ???
In normalen Pflanzenkatalogen wird meist garnicht auf die Wurzeln eingegangen !!!
Deshalb hier bei EUCH die Frage !!!! Hat denn in der Hinsicht sich noch keiner Gedanken gemacht ??? Und teilt seine Erfahrungen mit mir !!!:beten
Mfg Andre


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallöle !!!
Zitat von Karsten


> vor allem wenn alles so durcheinander geht.
> 
> ertmal die Begriffe Pflanzenfilter , Bodenfilter , bewachsener Bodenfilter sind nicht geschützt und es gibt zig Bauformen



Karsten das ist ja mein Problem dasDurcheinander!!
Ich will auch keine Abwässer (KLO) klären !!!
Ich hab das mit den __ Schilf und dessen Rhinzom halt so verstanden !!!
Zu deinem Link : Hier wird  
Zitat 





> Zitat:
> die Effektivität von bepflanzten Bodenfiltern resultiert eben aus der Bepflanzung am Besten mit Schilf


Zitat





> Schilf, besonders die Wurzeln, wachsen sehr schnell, und durchgraben den Boden, oder besser die Schichten des Substrates, und bilden dadurch optimale, aerobe und auch anaerobe Bereiche.
> Einfach ausgedrückt wird der Boden langsam von den wurzeln durchbuddelt.


Zitat





> Schilf (Phragmites australis) bringt da (erforschterweise) die besten Eregbnisse


 geschrieben !!!
Das man das Ganze jetzt mit anderen Pflanzen "aufhübscht" ist klar, aber mit WELCHEN???
Und gibt es auch noch einen kleineren Schilf den man hier einsetzen kann???

BITTE IN GANZ EINFACHEN SÄTZEN ANTWORTEN !!!! Ich hab das Gefühl ich hab ein Brett vorm Kopf !!!
Mfg Andre
Vielleicht mach ich mir auch nur zu viele Gedanken darüber ??? Sollte einfach ein "Gefäss" nehmen und bepflanzen und GUT !!!!!


----------



## jochen (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo Karsten,

deinen Beitrag ist nichts großes hinzuzufügen...


jedoch dieses ist keine Mär, ...




karsten. schrieb:


> immer wieder lese ich die Mär von den Wurzeln oder noch gefährlicher den Rizomen die den Filter immer wieder aufwühlen und durchlässig halten .
> 
> toll
> 
> wenn Wurzeln ,von was auch immer, in den Bodenkörper wachsen machen Sie Ihn erst mal dichter das kann bis zur völligen Kolmation führen .



Die Pflanzen werden in geplanten Grossanlagen (nur davon kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung schreiben) so gesetzt, das deren Wurzeln durch ihr Wachstum (Wachstum wird hier als Bewegung benutzt) das Substart auflockern.
Ein geübter Betreiber einer Pflanzenkläranlage erkennt wenn die Phase beginnt, wenn die Wurzel  eher zur Last, als zur Hilfe dienen, die Felder werden dann ausgelichtet, entwurzelt, und neu bepflanzt.

Im "Gartenteichgrössen", könnte man das mit ein wenig Erfahrung ebenfalls durchziehen, nur wer macht das kontrolliert? 
 Deswegen sehe ich im Hobby den Bodenfilter eher negativ gegenüber, schon gar von Experten die sich von solch einem Filter eine kontrollierte Denitrifikation erhoffen. Über all das wurde hier schon vor Jahren diskutiert.

Selbst habe ich vor dem Gartenteich einen kleinen "Pflanzenfilter" mit 800 ltr., in dem ich vom Bäcker "Semmelkisten", gefüllt mit Lava 20 - 30 mm gestellt habe, (irgendwo im dunkel des Forums gibts sogar Bilder davon)
diese sind mit __ Rohrkolben und gelben __ Schwertlilien bepflanzt.
Sie werden langsam durchflossen, gibt es eine Gefahr von einem Überstau, werden die Kisten aus dem Vorteich genommen und ausgelichtet...

Als mechanischer Vorfilter dient ein Spaltsieb.

Funktioniert bei mir seit 2006 sehr gut, muss aber dazu schreiben das mein Teich absolut Unterbesetzt ist..., und kaum gefüttert wird.


----------



## jochen (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo,



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Also Welche Pflanzen in welcher Mischung ???



dazu kann ich wenig schreiben, schon gar nicht in Dimensionen für Gartenteichpflanzenfiltern.

Im Klärbereich gibt es dazu ein Handbuch, das ich jetzt nicht mehr vorliegen habe, irgendwo hatte ich auch mal eine Aufstellung geeigneter Pflanzen für Grossanlagen, aber für den Gartenteich helfen die nichts.
An Schwarzerlen (bis zur einer Gewissen Grösse) Schilff und __ Rohrkolben als ideale Pflanze kann ich mich noch Erinnern, aber das sagt schon aus, von was für Dimensionen ich hier schreibe.
Natürlich wurden auch kleinbleinbende Arten mit kürzeren Wurzeln für die Oberschichten gepflanzt, nur an den Namen dieser Pflanzen kann ich mich wirklich nicht mehr erinnern.

Für mich sind Pflanzen eh nur hübsch anzusehen, und sonst nichts...will heissen, 
davon habe ich null bis gar keine Ahnung,
 was wächst , wächst, was eingeht verschwindet mit der Zeit, aber mit diesen System fahren wir im Garten und Teich ganz gut.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo Andre,
zu den Pflanzen findest Du sehr viel hier im Forum, und noch mehr außerhalb !
Ich hänge Dir mal eine Liste an, die ich aus verschiedenen frei verfügbaren Quellen hier im Forum und im Internet (z. B. www.bodenfilter.de) zusammengestellt habe - ist also nicht meine Einstufung.
Als zweites empfehle ich Dir freilich den Werner (www.nymphaion.de), der eine sehr schöne, durchsuchbare etc Pflanzenliste hat, die Du schon selber durchforsten bzw. indizieren musst.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Nabend auch hier Rolf !!!
Die REPO-Pflanzenliste hab ich schon !!! Aber trotzdem *DANKE*
Hab ich das also richtig verstanden ,das die Bepflanzung vom BF gleich der vom PF ist ???
1: *JA*----------------------------ODER----------------------2:*NEIN*
Ist doch ganz einfach !!! Hier ist halt als SUPERPFLANZE in den Zusammenhang immer von __ SCHILF die Rede !!!! Die Brotkastenkonstruktionen zähle ich eher zu den PF !!! Da ja immer ein Spalt unter den Körben bleibt und so die Funktion eines BF nicht mehr vorhanden , oder setzt ihr die Körbe immer voll umschlossen ins Bodensubstrat ??? Wäre ja doch so einfach !!!
Mfg Andre


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hi Andre,
die Übergänge vom PF zum BF sind "fließend", da bedarf es der Erfahrung in den Leistungsunterschieden.
Rein "plakativ" kann der BF optimal denitrifizieren durch eine unterirdische Wasserströumung, die ihn lange genug (>15, besser >=30 min) durchläuft.
In meinem Filter stehen die Pflanzen im Korb in Lehm, und haben ihre Wurzeln nach unten gebildet. Die Körbe habe ich mit Kies kaschiert. Im ersten Jahr haben alle auch Startdünger bekommen (ganz wichtig!). Das ist keine tolle Lösung, aber eine praktikable.
Die Pflanzen kannst Du nun mal nicht "wurzelnackt" in Lava setzen. Jetzt ist mein Teich in einem Zustand, wo man das mal probieren und beobachten könnte. Das wäre dann ein schöner Übergang zur kompletten Bewachsung des Filters für alle Arten.
Als andere Alternative kann man wohl de Pflanzen auch erst mal in die seitliche Zone des Filters setzen (ohne Korb und mit Substrat), und warten, dass sie sich über die gesamte Fläche ausbreiten.


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*



jochen schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> deinen Beitrag ist nichts großes hinzuzufügen...
> 
> ...



usw. alles richtig 


> Grossanlagen


 das ist der Punkt

die Wurzeln wachsen in die Hohlräume und füllen Sie aus 
auf einem Feld spielt das keine Rolle und auf Dauer ist es ein "Kommen Vergehen"

bei definierten "Kisten" usw. ist einfach nach einer Weile Schluss . 
Der Volumenzuwachs kolmatiert den Filter. 

dann hackt man mit Spaten und anderen folienfeindlichen Werkzeugen im Filter rum .

ich habs schon 2x durch  
deshalb empfehle ich ja modulare Systeme 

Pflanzen auf "Hydro" als Filter einzusetzen ist  nett ......
für die Pflanzen 
aber als Filter uneffektiv , da man bis auf den Teil der im Substrat steht 
auf die Vorteile des sich in der Rhizossphäre bildenden Milieus verzichtet.



> Der Sauerstoffeintrag fördert den mikrobiellen Abbau organischer Substanz durch aerophile Bakterien, welche in großer Menge an den Wurzelhaaren des Schilfes siedeln.


Weitere Stichworte :  Hochleistungs-Pflanzenfilters wurde ...  Wurzelwerk der Lysimetervegetation  ..... Gashaushaltes in der Rhizosphäre, durch Abgabe von Wurzelexsudaten ...  VAM-Pilze  ...

das alles funktioniert auf Hydro nur sehr ansatzweise


wenns jemanden interssiert
so ab 1.2.5.

nicht das , Töpfchen mit Wurzeln ins Wasser nichts bringen 
nur...
 da wird außer am Biofilm an den Oberflächen nix gereinigt 
sondern nur die Pflanzen versorgt.
es geht besser !

mfG

@Jochen 
schön Dich rausgelockt zu haben


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Tag Ihr !
So ,dann eben mal nicht so bunt weiter !
Karsten  : Danke für den letzten Link , Ist wie immer sehr professionell, aber für mich hätte es als Hobbyausführung gereicht !
Ich bekomme die Tabelle (Seite 24) hier nicht rein ! Darauf bezug nehmend, hier wird ja nicht mehr über __ Schilf gesprochen. Hauptsächlich scheint hier das __ Rohrglanzgras zu sein ! Ich weis nicht ob ich das jetzt schon im Garten  habe ,bei mir ist es eher mehr ein Grün/Weis és Gras?
Zu Jochen hast Du geschrieben was von "Hydrokisten" sind gut aber nicht optimal. Du hast doch aber selbst eine Kistenvariante gebaut ? Oder meinst Du den Unterschied zwischen Kisten hängend im Wasser --->Kisten von Substrat umschlossen (zum besseren Herrausheben)? Wie geschrieben, ich will eine Kleinanlage ,nix zum Klowasser reinigen ,wie du ja schon bemerkt hast.Das dementsprechend Unterschiede bestehen ist mir schon klar!
Mfg Andre


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo

__ Schilf    =  Phragmites australis

 nix 

Phalaris arundinacea L 



> Oder meinst Du .........r --->Kisten von Substrat umschlossen (zum besseren Herrausheben)




wobei herausheben ist relativ   aber man kann wenigstens an den Kisten entlangschneiden


mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

,

ich persönlich finde diesen Pflanzenfilter toll.

Die hängen in Körben mit Besidelungssubstrat, erden gut druchströmt und der Schmodder (tote Bakkis und co.) kann auch wunderbar abfließden und entsorgt werden.


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo
Was soll mir das jetzt wieder sagen?
Karsten


> __ Schilf = Phragmites australis


Rein oder Nein?
Und nein ich hab kein Raucherparadies!:smoki
Habs raus ,bei mir ist es Phalaris arundinacea 'Picta'!
Hi Ralf !
Den Filter kenn  ich ,glaub bloss Karsten würde wieder Hydrokultur sagen !
Mfg Andre


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

stimmt !


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo !
Ok das Brett war dick, ist jetzt aber durch !
Sorry , aber die Smileys im letzten Fred konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.
Karsten: Dein Filter-Fred hab ich jetzt noch mehrmals durchgelesen ! Du hast geschrieben ,das Du auf Zeolith gepflanzt hast ,auf den Bildern im Fred sind Vermerke auf Lava und in den Link von heute steht Sand usw..! Sind die Unterschiede den verschiedenen Durchfluss geschuldet?
Für Dein "Kahn" kann man da auch einen alter Gfk-teich verwenden ?
Ist das Wasser an der Filteroberfläche nicht bedenklich oder hast Du das Ganze noch abgedeckt (Optik+Algen)?
Mfg Andre


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo

-Zeolith war vorhanden 
ist ein bisschen wie "Perlen vor die Säue" 
aber liest sich doch beeindruckend 

-Lava /Blähton  für kleine Filter  , bei richtig großen Filtern tuts auch Kies und Sand 
denke ich

-für Schlosser ist Stahl halt verfügbarer 

-besser ist es ohne Wasserüberstand 
schöner aussehen tut´s mit 

mfG


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde !
Jetzt will ich erstmal* Danke !* sagen für Eure Beiträge !
Es werden bestimmt hier zu noch Fragen kommen , werd jetzt aber erstmal im Forum stöbern und im Frühjahr dann das Projekt angehen !
Mfg Andre
Ach so : Karsten spielst Du noch immer Unterwasser--Golf ?-------Oder was sind das für "Bälle" die man auf Deinen Unterwasserbildern sieht ?


----------



## karsten. (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Nein


Beitrag 48 lesen 

Das sind "Marker"

Wenn ich "Driving Range" lesen konnte waren Wasser ....
und Augen ok.

schönes WE


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wirrwar Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter*

Nabend
Und darauf einen Calvados !
Zitat:
Beitrag 48 lesen
Ich wusste ja garnicht, das es 2004 schon Internet gab !
Auch von mir ein schönes WE
Mfg Andre


----------

